# Who needs the insurance?



## grandcanyon1914 (Nov 20, 2014)

Quick question?

I do not own the car however I do have use of it. The car is insured by the owner. Do I need insurance also? Will the current insurance of the owner work for Uber?

Thanks


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

Your name must be listed on the insurance.


----------



## grandcanyon1914 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks!
Do you know if I can by insurance and not own the car?


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

I will let someone else chime in on this, but I am almost positive that it does not matter who owns the car, as long as you are listed as a driver on the insurance.


----------



## grandcanyon1914 (Nov 20, 2014)

K... Do you have any ideas on cheap insurance that play nice with Uber?


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah.. About that. No insurance I am aware of allows ride sharing. If you are ever in an accident, Uber has insurance to cover you... Hopefully. But if your insurance company finds out, they could very well drop you.


----------



## grandcanyon1914 (Nov 20, 2014)

I see... I guess it is going to be the state mins.


----------



## timalt325 (Oct 26, 2014)

Do you have to have commerce insurance for Uber?


----------



## grandcanyon1914 (Nov 20, 2014)

From what I understand... No! However there seems to be a big debate over who will cover you if you are working for Uber during an accident.


----------



## timalt325 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

um, if you are in one of 2 states, you can get proper insurance from erie. i believe that's the only one that "plays nice" with uber, besides companies that give you commercial insurance, which is like $500/month


----------



## Alba My Fav (Nov 25, 2014)

Use the owners name and your picture.


----------

